# Virtualization Thoughts



## tzoi516 (Feb 5, 2014)

Disclaimer: My virtualization experience is limited to Windows and Mac platforms.

With Jails and BHyVe, is there really a need for VirtualBox (and others like it), outside of testing on a test system?

I'm getting ready to add other capabilities to a few systems, and to "sandbox" them (used generally, i.e. broadly) I don't see a reason to run VirtualBox.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2014)

I think they all have their uses. I think Virtualbox is good for development as it has a nice GUI to control it from, ideal for running on a workstation. BHyve is currently only tested with running FreeBSD but hopefully in the future we can run Linux and Windows on it. I think it'll make a good platform for server virtualization.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 5, 2014)

VirtualBox is good because other than the driver layer, it is quite separate from the OS and so runs on multiple operating systems, allowing you to transfer the preconfigured virtual hard drive images across and run them on other systems.
Portability is a really important feature.

Qemu is even more portable but due to the extremely heavy/bloated operating systems these days, it is becoming less and less useful.


----------



## nestux (Feb 5, 2014)

I use Virtualbox to run Windows because I can get a full Desktop Environment very easy and quickly. When I have to use some Linux distro (without Xs) I prefer KVM, feels way faster.


----------

